# Neulich bei der SSchrankabnahme..Einspeiseklemme -> Hauptschalter



## Waelder (3 August 2010)

Ich habe einem Kunden neulich einen Schrank vorgestellt und habe von ihm einen "Verbesserungsvorschlag" erhalten.

Von den Einspeiseklemmen fahre ich 3phasig mit schwarzen Drähten zum Hauptschalter, dan zurück auf die entsprechenden Elemente.

Der Kunde hat nun gemeint :

"Die Verdrahtung zwischen den Einspeiseklemmen zum Hauptschalter eingangsseitig muss braun sein."

Jetzt finde ich aber nur was zum Thema Stromkreis vor dem Hauptschalter muss braun sein.

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen ?  

Gruss Wälder


----------



## BoxHead (3 August 2010)

Die Leitungen vor dem Hauptschalter müssen gekennzeichnet sein. Meist wird dazu so ein gelber Schlauch verwendet. Ich habe bisher bei keinem Schaltschrank für diesen Zweck braune Leitungen gesehen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 August 2010)

dieses mit den Braunen Leitern kenne ich nur irgendwie aus der 
Hausinstallation, da schreiben die EVU's bestimmte Farbgebung vor.
Vlt. hat da dein Kunde etwas verwechselt. Die Einspeisklemmen spare
ich mir, ich lasse immer direkt auf dem Hauptschalter auflegen.


----------



## Waelder (3 August 2010)

Danke Helmut,
aber der HS ist halt nun mal in der Tür verbaut. Die Norm siehe auch.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=12556

die ist glaube ich leicht.... bunt ?? :sm14:

Gruss Wälder


----------



## MSB (3 August 2010)

Alles was nicht durch die Netz-Trenneinrichtung abgeschaltet wird,
muss laut EN60204 folgende Sachen, man beachte das "oder" einhalten:



			
				60204 schrieb:
			
		

> - ein dauerhaftes Warnschild nach 16.1 muss in der Nähe jedes ausgenommenen Stromkreises
> angebracht sein oder
> - der ausgenommene Stromkreis muss räumlich getrennt von anderen Stromkreisen sein oder
> - die Leiter müssen farblich identifizierbar sein, unter Berücksichtigung der Empfehlung in 13.2.4.



Die Empfehlung in 13.2.4 empfiehlt hier Orange.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## element. (3 August 2010)

Orange kenne ich für Fremdspannung aus anderen Anlagenteilen. Vor dem Hauptschalter ist normal gelb.
Unsere großen Deckel-Maho-Fräsen haben gelbe Aderleitungen. Allerdings hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen, dass gelbe und grüne Aderleitungen wegen der Verwechslungsgefahr zum PE zu vermeiden sind.
Ich verbaue daher auch den Schlauch.


----------



## Perfektionist (3 August 2010)

gelbe Schläuche kenne ich, Warnschilder ("auch bei abgeschalteter ...") kenne ich, Aderenden, die mit orange Isolierband gekennzeichnet sind, hab ich schon gesehen, Klemmenabdeckungen mit Blitzzeichen ebenso, die exclusive auf den Einspeiseklemmen sitzen.

nur von brauner Leitung höre ich hier zum ersten Mal.


----------



## Waelder (3 August 2010)

Hallo Gelb......

@element
ich Zitiere aus EN 60204-1

```
Aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte die Farbe GRÜN oder die Farbe GELB nicht verwendet werden, wenn es eine
 Möglichkeit der Verwechslung mit der Zweifarben-Kombination GRÜN-GELB gibt (siehe 14.2.2).
 Farbkennzeichnungen mit Farbkombinationen, wie die vorstehend aufgeführten, dürfen benutzt werden, vorausgesetzt,
 daß es keine Verwechslung geben kann und GRÜN oder GELB nicht verwendet werden, außer in der
 Zweifarben-Kombination GRÜN-GELB.
```
hab ich was verpennt ?

@Perfektionist
Eben ich auch ....braun....


----------



## MSB (3 August 2010)

Nunja, bevor hier jetzt die große Diskussion losgeht:

Rein nachdem was hier steht:
"Leiter müssen farblich identifizierbar"
kann man so ziemlich jede "missverständnisfreie" Farbe zu diesem Zweck verwenden.

Zum Thema Fremdspannung:
Das ist letzten Endes so wie der Fall vorm Haupschalter auch ein ausgenommener Stromkreis.

Dieser Satz:


			
				EN60204 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus Sicherheitsgründen sollten die Farben GRÜN oder GELB nicht benutzt werden, wo eine Möglichkeit der
> Verwechslung mit der Zweifarbenkombination GRÜN-GELB besteht (siehe 13.2.2).


spricht aber eher gegen die Verwendung von Gelb.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

